# Schoolgirl earned £14,000 as a prostitute



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2009)

Από την Independent:

*A schoolgirl earned about £14,000 in two months by working as a prostitute.*

The 15-year-old, who cannot be named, is understood to have earned more than £1,700 every weekend by working for an escort agency in Newcastle.

The teenager's lucrative career ended after a teacher found her bag at school and found condoms, lubricant and details of the agency she worked for.

The school, in South Shields, contacted police who took the teenager home and the property was searched.

During the search, in November last year, police found £8,060 hidden in the loft and the money was seized.

The details emerged during a proceeds of crime hearing at South Tyneside Magistrates' Court on 13 February.

H συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2009)

Τώρα αν εγώ έρθω και ποστάρω αυτό που λέμε οι περισσότεροι στις αντροπαρέες (δηλ. «αχ και να μ' είχε κάνει ο Θεός γυναίκα να 'βλεπες τι θα 'βγαζα»), θα πέσετε όλες σας πάνω μου να με φάτε...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2009)

Η πρώτη μου σκέψη γι' αυτή την ιστορία:
Ως γνωστόν, αυτή την "καριέρα" επιλέγουν κάποιες νεαρές γυναίκες όταν ενηλικιώνονται. Οι περισσότερες από αυτές, όταν ερωτηθούν, δηλώνουν ευθαρσώς ότι το κάνουν για τα πολλά λεφτά και την πολυτελή διαβίωση που τους προσφέρουν. Σπάνια θ' ακούσεις περί βίαιου εξαναγκασμού (συνήθως από δύστυχες αλλοδαπές) ή περί κακούργας κενωνίας που τις έριξε σ' αυτό το δρόμο. Μιλάω για τις πολύ νεαρές, που κάποιες είναι ακόμα και φοιτήτριες. Τώρα, αν μερικές ξεκινάνε από τα 15, αναμενόμενο είναι. Θεωρώ δεδομένο, βέβαια, ότι κάποιος ενήλικας έβαλε το χεράκι του εδώ, με την έννοια ότι τη βοήθησε ή την "έσπρωξε" να κάνει αυτή την επιλογή, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι την εξανάγκαζαν κιόλας. Αν ήταν εξαναγκασμός, δεν νομίζω ότι θα της έδιναν και ένα σωρό λεφτά, που τα φύλαγε στο σπίτι της.


----------



## curry (Feb 27, 2009)

Ρε παιδιά, τα λεφτά γιατί κατασχέθηκαν; Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω με τίποτα!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 27, 2009)

curry said:


> Ρε παιδιά, τα λεφτά γιατί κατασχέθηκαν; Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω με τίποτα!


Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα όταν το διάβασα - μάλλον για να την τιμωρήσουν περισσότερο το έκαναν.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2009)

Για μένα, αυτό είναι το πιο τραγικό της υπόθεσης. Δηλαδή, το κορίτσι να ρίξει τόση δουλειά για το τίποτα...  Και μετά λένε για οικονομική κρίση...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2009)

Τα λεφτά εκτιμώ ότι κατασχέθηκαν επειδή είναι αδίκημα η εκπόρνευση ανηλίκου (όπως και η εκπόρνευση χωρίς άδεια επαγγέλματος και σχετικές ιατρικές εξετάσεις κλπ), οπότε αποτελούν προϊόν εγκλήματος και αποδεικτικό στοιχείο.


----------

